# [H/PvP] Pech und Schwefel sucht (ab lvl 1)



## Sadira- (25. März 2008)

Wir haben einen Neuanfang auf dem *PvP-Server Tichondrius* gewagt und sind inzwischen auf 25 Accounts in der Gilde gewachsen. Die Level umfassen 10-70. Zu Spitzenzeiten waren bisher 10-12 Leute online. Wir haben von morgends bis nachts immer ein paar Leute online.


Wir bieten:

- entspanntes spielen
- Chat mit Humor (mal mehr, mal weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
- lockeres Zusammenspiel ohne 100 Regeln
- erwachsener Umgang untereinander
- Einstieg von kleineren Leveln gewünscht und gefördert
- Support von Größeren wenn gewünscht
- nichts wird erzwungen

Ihr solltet:

- Wert auf entspanntes Miteinander legen
- gerne helfen 
- aktiv am Gildenleben mitwirken
- tolerant gegenüber anderen Spielweisen sein
- den Mund aufmachen können bei Problemen
- Geduld haben (eine Gilde wird nicht in 2 Wochen perfekt)
- Ambitionen haben zusammen etwas aufzubauen und zu erreichen
- mindestens über 18, lieber über 20 Jahre alt sein

Noch ein paar Worte zu unserer Einstellung:

Wir sehen keinen Unterschied zwischen Wenig- und Vielspielern, die Lebensumstände sind ja bei jedem anders. Bei uns wird niemand ausgebuht weil er zu viel oder zu wenig Zeit hat. Ihr solltet aber trotzdem aktiv in der Gilde spielen. 2-3 die Woche ist schon nötig um sich am Gildenleben zu beteiligen.

Wo wir den Unterschied sehen und auch wollen ist in der Art das Spiel zu betrachten. Kein Item ist so wichtig, das man sich darum streiten muss. Wir möchten keine Menschen, die mehr wert auf ihren Charakter legen als die sozialen Kontakte in der Gilde. Dies bedeutet auch, dass man genug Anstand besitzt andere nicht auszunehmen oder seine eigene Gier zu befriedigen und dafür andere leer ausgehen zu lassen.

Wenn ihr interessiert seid, schreibt einfach eine kleine Bewerbung in unser Forum, oder nehmt InGame Kontakt auf.

http://www.pech-und-schwefel.net

LG Sadira


----------



## Sadira- (30. März 2008)

/schieb


----------



## Serephit (31. März 2008)

Hi,

nach einer längeren WOW-Pause würde es mich freuen, wenn ich in eurer Gilde wieder Anschluss am Spiel finden könnte.
Ich würde als Orc Krieger (Neuanfang, also lvl1) die Gilde unterstützen.
Da ich momentan wegen Umzug keinen Internetanschluss habe, kann ich leider erst ab dem 09.04. eurer Gemeinschaft beitreten, sofern dies gewünsch wird.
Zu meiner Spielzeit kann ich nur sagen, dass ich berufstätig bin und deshalb eher Abends online sein kann/werde.
Ich hoffe bald von euch zu hören.

Grüße


----------



## Sadira- (31. März 2008)

Hallo Serephit,

gerne nehmen wir dich dann wenn du wieder Zeit hast auf. Ich hoffe dabei natürlich das es dich nicht stört wenn wir schon höher im Level sind. Wie schon erwähnt helfen wir gerne. Vielleicht können wir uns dann am 9.ten vor der Aufnahme noch ein wenig unterhalten. 

LG Sadira


----------



## Serephit (31. März 2008)

Hallo Sadira,

hört sich soweit ganz gut an. 
Dann müsste ich mich mit dem leveln wohl etwas beeilen.^^
Ich werde mich dann ingame nochmal bei dir melden.

Gruß

Serephit


----------



## Bogîr (1. April 2008)

So sagt an Sadira,

Ihr sucht Unterstütung für die Gemeinschaft? Und bevorzugt also Kämpfer und Heiler? So sprecht
im Falle der Heiler, wollt Ihr lieber göttliche Streiter oder schamanistische Heiler?
Oder die Kämpfer: ausgebildete Krieger oder von Götter gelenkte Streiter? Oder darf es auch ein 
Kämpfer unserer Ahnen sein? Ein Schamane?

Ich würde mich freuen von Euch wieder zuhören werte Sadira.

Ooc: 

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe absolutes Interesse an Eurer Gemeinschaft. Doch habe ich ein kleines Problem: Die Lieferung meines Laptops lässt noch auf sich warten. = ( Ich hoffe das ich ihn morgen in meinen Händen halte. *freu*

Ja zu dem oberen Absatz kann ich nur sagen, das ich flexibel bin und mich danach richten würde was am dringensten gebraucht wird. Sei es ein Priester ,Paladin, oder Schamane. (Wo bei mih letzteres mal Interessiert, da ich diese Klasse noch nie gespielt habe =) )

Also vielen Dank für Deine Antwort und ich würd mich freuen bei Euch mal probespielen zudürfen.

Liebe grüsse aus Esslingen a.N

Oli


----------



## Sadira- (1. April 2008)

Seid gegrüßt Bogir,

wir können immer Unterstützung in unseren Reihen gebrauchen, egal welcher Art. Das wichtigste ist das ihr eure Berufung mit Leidenschaft lebt.

OOC:

Hallo Oli.

Ich bin leider nicht so sehr vertraut mit RP und wir sind auch keine Gilde die sich darauf spezialisiert hat, ich hoffe das ist dir bewusst bei deiner Entscheidung. 

Du kannst gerne einsteigen wenn du soweit bist (Laptop-Problematik).

Die Wahl deiner Klasse ist davon abhängig was dir Spaß macht. Priester haben wir derzeit sehr wenige und Paladine etwas mehr, Schamanen sind aber auch dünn besetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (1ner bisher) Wenn du also Spaß am Schamanen hättest, nur zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten lernst du uns natürlich durch das Spielen kennen und von daher melde dich einfach im Spiel bei mir wenn es dir möglich ist.

LG Sadira


----------



## Bogîr (2. April 2008)

hallo sadira,

ja das ist mir bewusst bei der entscheidung bei euch einzusteigen wegen rp =). ich komm halt von einem rp server Kult der verdammten ; ) aber ich finde rp jetzt nicht soooo wichtig =)

ja nur hab ich jetzt mit meinem laptopein richtiges problem ich darf nun weitere 14 tage warten =(

aber so bald alles läuft meld ich mich auf jedenfall bei dir bzw euch =).

liebe grüsse oli


----------



## Sadira- (2. April 2008)

Bogîr schrieb:


> hallo sadira,
> 
> ja das ist mir bewusst bei der entscheidung bei euch einzusteigen wegen rp =). ich komm halt von einem rp server Kult der verdammten ; ) aber ich finde rp jetzt nicht soooo wichtig =)
> 
> ...



Hallo Oli,

am besten noch mal unsere Forumsadresse merken oder Boomarken, nicht das du uns nicht wiederfindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.pech-und-schwefel.net

Bis in 14 Tagen dann

LG Sadira


----------



## Sadira- (5. April 2008)

/schieb


----------



## Sadira- (8. April 2008)

/schieb


----------



## Sadira- (10. April 2008)

/schieb


----------



## Sadira- (13. April 2008)

/push

Vielleicht auch für Realmwechsler interessant. Es gibt zur Zeit kostenlose Transfers auf Tichondrius. Diese Woche sind das Destromath, Frostwolf, Onyxia. Einige von uns nähern sich auch schon der 70 bzw. sind 70. Neuanfänger aber nach wie vor Willkommen.

Wir nehmen auch gerne noch DDs.


----------



## Sadira- (15. April 2008)

Sadira- schrieb:


> /push
> 
> Vielleicht auch für Realmwechsler interessant. Es gibt zur Zeit kostenlose Transfers auf Tichondrius. Diese Woche sind das Destromath, Frostwolf, Onyxia. Einige von uns nähern sich auch schon der 70 bzw. sind 70. Neuanfänger aber nach wie vor Willkommen.
> 
> Wir nehmen auch gerne noch DDs.



/push


----------



## Sadira- (18. April 2008)

/schieb


----------



## Sadira- (21. April 2008)

/push


----------

